# canon loyalty program only for camera bodies?



## wsmith96 (Jul 22, 2014)

Are camera bodies the only thing eligible for the canon loyalty program? I was curious if lenses were on the list as well.


----------



## l_d_allan (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd suggest checking with Canon directly.

And in exchange for this "bump", it would be appreciated if you would reply on what you find out ... "close the loop".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2014)

I have heard hat you can get a lens with the refurb camera and get the discount on both. I have not heard of anyone trading in a broken lens for a refurb, but you should ask. Its probably less expensive to fix a lens than to get 10-20% off the refurb price.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 27, 2014)

To close the loop, I called Canon and got a very helpful gentleman who informed me that the loyalty program only applies to camera bodies and printers. There are no programs for lenses or speedlites.

I acquired some old lenses and was hoping that there might be a program for those. I'll be heading to craigslist to get rid of them.

Thanks,

-w


----------

